# Typically Monolithic Thinking of the PB



## BobVigneault (Jul 18, 2006)

For those who like to summarize the 'lock-step' thinking of the PB in simplistic generalisations here is a snap shot of some of our 'thinking' pulled out of some present threads. This is just a small sample involving three reknowned persons.

1. Billy Graham is a great lion of the gospel. He has reached more people with the gospel than any other disciple ever. He is a giant in the Kingdom of God. 
(or)
Graham is an inclusivist who teaches a false gospel which is no gospel. He is a romanist who is responsible for more false conversions that any false teacher that ever lived.

2. Abraham Lincoln is the great emancipator. A brave leader who stood for the freedom of all men and he worked to heal our nation.
(or)
Lincoln was a racist and a tyrant and he was responsible for the northern agression and the needless death of thousands.

3. Martin Luther King, Jr was a gifted orator and Baptist preacher. He was used mightily to advance the civil rights of people of color.
(or)
"MLK, Jr. was not a Christian. He plagarized papers and speeches. He ... denied all the orthodox tenets of the Christian faith. He was an avowed Marxist."

Can you think of any other topics or people on which we find such a wide expanse of disagreement? (Exluding babtism on which we all pretty much see eye to eye.)

[Edited on 7-18-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 18, 2006)

Ann Coulter

Some lover her (me) and some cannot stand her.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 18, 2006)

Billy Graham 
Abraham Lincoln
Martin Luther King, Jr
...
Ann Coulter?
Kind of a disconnect stepping down to her, luv her or not.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 18, 2006)

4. --Rick Warren's teaching always comes back to his gimmick, or catch phrase. One would think the sole counsel of scripture and the history of the church were in error prior to Warren's arrival simply for not discovering such a basic principle. He gives the appearance that he is less concerned about proclaiming the Gospel than selling HIS books and his unique formula for Chistianity. 

--I've heard the gospel more clearly in Warren's materials than in lots of reformed sermons and scholarly articles. Warren is an easy target because he is just one person. I suggest that if you were to take a random handful of "reformed" preachers and sample how well they present the gospel in their average sermon, you might come up with a lot of criticism. Strip away the legalism and moralism in many reformed sermons and there is not much left.






[Edited on 7-18-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 18, 2006)

Rick Warren, good choice. He was almost number 4 on my list.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 18, 2006)

5. - Thomas Jefferson - "Jefferson was a deist who regularly had sexual relations with his female house slave"

or

"some people pick their sacred cows among political leaders, and have their double standards about identifying their infidels...."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Billy Graham
> Abraham Lincoln
> Martin Luther King, Jr
> ...



Hey!


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...



[MODERATE]
CALM DOWN!!! 

It appears that I will have to step in here and Moderate the Moderators. If you two don't stop this bickering right now, I am afraid that I will have to force you two to be in the same room together while not only deprived of the Wild Boar News Podcast, but subject rather to the stylings of Chesterton's Orthodoxy read by our very own Bob Vigneault (back me up on this one Bob!  ). After that, you will be transported to the The Puritan Fit Club where Rich (back me up on this one Rich!  ) will force unending hours of leg-thrusts, flutterkicks and windmills all while watching Billy Graham interviews with Larry King, and Martin Luther King Jr. speaches on the evil's of Calvinism. 

This is just for starters gentlemen, it all ends when the bickering does! 

[/Moderate]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 18, 2006)

Yee Haw Cowboy. You have a bit of a sadistic streak. But I'll back you up.

(Clearing throat) ORTHODOXY BY GILBERT K. CHESTERTON (1908)
PREFACE
THIS book is meant to be a companion to "Heretics," and to put the positive side in addition to the negative. Many critics complained of the book called "Heretics" because it merely criticised current philosophies without offering any alternative philosophy. This book is an attempt...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gwine (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...



To be honest with you, I barely know who she is. I do know she does op-ed pieces.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 18, 2006)

Clark, Van Til, Bible Versions controversy, theonomy, two kingdoms, amil, postmil, are a few more that immediately come to mind.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Yee Haw Cowboy. You have a bit of a sadistic streak. But I'll back you up.
> 
> (Clearing throat) ORTHODOXY BY GILBERT K. CHESTERTON (1908)
> ...



That's right. And this is only a taste of what the rest of you mods will get if things get out of line for you!


----------



## srhoades (Jul 18, 2006)

Less Filling

or

Tastes Great


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jul 18, 2006)

It's pretty much pervasively summed up as point - counter point on this board. That's not bad, always, just reality.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> "MLK, Jr. was not a Christian. He plagarized papers and speeches. He ... denied all the orthodox tenets of the Christian faith. He was an avowed Marxist."


Well, if you're going to quote me Bob as a MLK, Jr. authority, then I could at least throw in the part about how he was a philandering adulterer who slept with prostitutes.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah Ryan I realize that your quote was the only one I hadn't paraphrased. It was perfect just the way it was. Didn't mean to single you out. Thanks for spicing it up a bit more.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 18, 2006)

You do know the  was just a little  But now knowing who she is.... now that's


----------



## Dave L (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Can you think of any other topics or people on which we find such a wide expanse of disagreement? (Exluding baptism on which we all pretty much see eye to eye.)
> [Edited on 7-18-2006 by BobVigneault]



Well, I've not been here THAT long, but I've seen a few baptism threads that weren't quite "eye to eye".


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2006)

David, thank you for your vigilence in pointing out this crack in the dam of civility. The moderators cannot catch every single post on the board and sometimes we miss some of these picayune disagreements. A disagreement about baptism, though rare and obscure on the PB, can grow (if ignored) into a real point of contention between Baptists and Presbyterians. I will look into this. What else can go wrong? Next I'll be hearing rumors that the Clarkians and VanTillians are beginning to snip and snipe at one another. I mean, what have THEY got to disagree about. Can't we all just get along.

Ok, now we're going to sing, "We Are One In the Spirit" and we're going to sing it my way. Not the way the rest of you learned it in YOUR goofy churches. Ready, sing! Hello? Heck with it, let's just sing Kumbayah, and justreally listen to the words.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> Less Filling
> 
> or
> ...



Pipes vs. cigars


----------



## Ivan (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by srhoades_
> ...



Pepsi vs. Coke?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 20, 2006)

In seiousness regarding drinking, there are some here that debate that from time to time as well. (no, not soda).


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> In seiousness regarding drinking, there are some here that debate that from time to time as well. (no, not soda).



seiousness?????? Adam, you might want to take some solid food with whatever you're drinking brother. (Of course I'm kidding, I know you don't drink, please don't crush my head.)


----------



## Dave L (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> David, thank you for your vigilence in pointing out this crack in the dam of civility. The moderators cannot catch every single post on the board and sometimes we miss some of these picayune disagreements. A disagreement about baptism, though rare and obscure on the PB, can grow (if ignored) into a real point of contention between Baptists and Presbyterians. I will look into this. What else can go wrong? Next I'll be hearing rumors that the Clarkians and VanTillians are beginning to snip and snipe at one another. I mean, what have THEY got to disagree about. Can't we all just get along.
> 
> Ok, now we're going to sing, "We Are One In the Spirit" and we're going to sing it my way. Not the way the rest of you learned it in YOUR goofy churches. Ready, sing! Hello? Heck with it, let's just sing Kumbayah, and justreally listen to the words.



Bob, to my shame I have no idea of the differences between the Clarkians and VanTillians - it looks like I have some catching up to do!

I also don't even know the words to Kumbayah - boy, was my education lacking, or what?

At least I can answer the Pepsi / Coca Cola question - Coca Cola every time!

Am I right?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...





I've come around to accepting the liberty of it but I still enjoy a debate about the when and how on ocasion. Especially with Scott, he's the most fun!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dave L_
> 
> I also don't even know the words to Kumbayah - boy, was my education lacking, or what?
> 
> Am I right?




Kumbayah is a very meaningful and doctrinally orthodox song that may or may not be in the Psalter. It was born in the early days of the Praise and Worship movement. The poignant lyrics are:

Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

How can you argue with that?


----------



## Dave L (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 
> Kumbayah is a very meaningful and doctrinally orthodox song that may or may not be in the Psalter. It was born in the early days of the Praise and Worship movement. The poignant lyrics are:
> 
> ...



Well, it would be churlish of me to argue with such a theologically rich hymn of praise, but - what does "kumbaya" actually _mean_? 

P.S. "may or may not be in the Psalter" - nice one! :bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dave L_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...



Kumbaya


----------



## Dave L (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Dave L_
> ...



Well, you learn something new every day! 

Thankyou.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2006)

And now I've learned 'churlish'. Thanks brother Dave.

The cool thing about the song is you can stick any present participle into the song and just keep going for ever - someone's gagging Lord, someone's frying Lord, someone's groveling Lord, someone's exegeting Lord, see.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> And now I've learned 'churlish'. Thanks brother Dave.
> 
> The cool thing about the song is you can stick any present participle into the song and just keep going for ever - someone's gagging Lord, someone's frying Lord, someone's groveling Lord, someone's exegeting Lord, see.


----------

